# Insurance - Long Island NY



## Earth Scapes (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in need of snow plowing insurance this year. If any one on Long Island can let me know who they are insured with, that would be great. Also what policy you run and if you don;t mind how much you are paying. Thanks in advance. Doug


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

try Lehman insurance agency 1-800-339-6415


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Schreiner-Blaeser agency in East Northport is very good, ive known him for a while. (631)266-2800


----------

